# Back up Gun



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

I am starting a new thread to seperate all this from the duty weapon to the back up gun.

What do you think of the 10mm round for a back up gun.  I was thinking of going with a Glock 29 for a off duty concealment weapon and a back up weapon.  It holds 11 rounds, counting the one in the chamber.(standard)  There is an optional 15 round mag bringing the number to 16 with one in the chamber.

Glock 29

Thoughts? :uhh: and suggestions are welcome. :)


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

How are you planning to carry your backup?


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> How are you planning to carry your backup?



Ankle or in one of my vest pockets. Seems like I have too man of those things. Got my trauma plates in so....


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

Call me old school, but a .38 Special wheel gun is my current BUG.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Call me old school, but a .38 Special wheel gun is my current BUG.


 
Me too.  S&W model 60.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> Ankle or in one of my vest pockets. Seems like I have too man of those things. Got my trauma plates in so....


 
Youl never be able to get to it fast in a vest pocket.    I think you really only have three choices if your in uniform. 1) Jacket pocket, only good in cool weather and not very fast and you cant leave your jacket anywhere. 2)  Ankle,  pretty good if your not fat, no offense meant but guys with big stomachs have problems with ankle holsters.   Also a Glock29 might be heavy for ankle carry.   3) And this one is the blue ribbon winner for me. In a good holster mounted on the side strap of the vest on the weekside. (crossdraw) Its concealed there.  Granted you have to rip some buttons to get to it fast but in a situation where you need it you wont care.            When you get out of uniform it gets easy to hide your shit but you will find without a duty belt you never have enough pockets.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> Me too.  S&W model 60.



Yep, same here. 2 1/8 fluted with HI VIS. I had some timing problems, but a good smith tunned it out and it's rolling tight now.


----------



## CAL (Feb 1, 2008)

A 10mm firearm is a big mofo to carry as a backup weapon. :2c:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

I need another BUG.  Had the Sig P239, but never used it.. I am actually thinking about a short .357 wheel gun too.

Time to hit Gunbroker.... again


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I need another BUG.  Had the Sig P239, but never used it.. I am actually thinking about a short .357 wheel gun too.
> 
> Time to hit Gunbroker.... again



Thatta Boy !!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 2, 2008)

Saw a nice titanium gun that one of the LTs in enforcement had at the range, but did not get a make or model number... light as a feather, hammerless and I believe 6 rounds of sweet fun...

anyone got one??


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Call me old school, but a .38 Special wheel gun is my current BUG.



Yep thats the rout I would go...


----------



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys and your old fashioned ways.... ;) :) 10 mm AUTO is the round that I was talking about. And if not a 10, then what about a 9?



gunslinger said:


> 3) And this one is the blue ribbon winner for me. In a good holster mounted on the side strap of the vest on the weekside. (crossdraw) Its concealed there. Granted you have to rip some buttons to get to it fast but in a situation where you need it you wont care. When you get out of uniform it gets easy to hide your shit but you will find without a duty belt you never have enough pockets.


That is the vest one that I was talking about. Under the uniform shirt. I have a couple of shirts that are the hide away zipper, and they seem to work really well. But you and I have the right idea here. I may stick with the same caliber for the simple reason if they (hopefully not) get my weapon, I will have all the ammo I need for my back up.

What do you think of that?


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 2, 2008)

Firosche said:


> You guys and your old fashioned ways.... ;) :) 10 mm AUTO is the round that I was talking about. And if not a 10, then what about a 9?
> 
> 
> I may stick with the same caliber for the simple reason if they (hopefully not) get my weapon, I will have all the ammo I need for my back up.
> ...


 
LOL You may be right about old fashion. But a 38 snub is just hard to beat for concealed carry. 

Nothing wrong with carrying two weapons of the same cal. but,,will your mags be different. In most LE situations where you may need a backup 
you will quite possible being shot at or already shot with your own weapon. A back up weapon is a strictly defensive, point blank, last ditch weapon to try to kill the SOB. Your chances of needing to reload are slim.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the others a small frame snubby is hard to beat for concealment.  If you have the extra coin - go for one of the alloy frame in .357.  The reason being, its rated for heavier recoil and gives you the option of either .38 or .357's to carry.

However, trust me on this one.  You will only fire a couple .357's.  Recoil on a lightweight revolver with full load .357 is a son of a bitch!  

Couple the revolver with a LazerMax made just for a snubby SW and you cant go wrong.

If you want to go with a back up thats a semi-auto, then you cant beat a KelTec P3AT.  Its .380 (very minimal in caliber for BUG) and paired up with the right ammo can be a great BUG.  Its so damn light that you will not notice the weight in a pocket.  Small enought that it would fit inside a uniform shirt pocket.  Or even in a pocket on an external vest carrier.  

The P3AT is what I use.  Coupled with a Bianchi Nemesis inside the pants holster, you can keep it in your back pocket and never notice it.  It looks like a wallet until needed or go with an ankle holster and you will not notice the weight.

I have one of each, use them both and highly recommend them. 

Thats my:2c:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 2, 2008)

I carry a glock 27 as a back up.  It usually goes in the holster on the front of my vest.  Like I said in another thread, one of these days I need to pick up a S&W .38.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2008)

10 mm cost too much and is not easy to come by, 9mm if your going with a auto. The wheel gun is good for two things.

1. It can be used in belly to belly and will work. (with an auto the slide comes out of lock up, and no bang-bang)

2. If you have a boo-boo, you don't have to pick up the brass. You can simply find the nearest lake :)


----------



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

I am gonna get a Glock 27 for my back up.  The reason behind it is because I have gone to the range and shot a few different guns and really like the Glock 22.  So if I get the 22 the mags will fit into the 27 if there was ever a situation.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Firosche said:


> I am gonna get a Glock 27 for my back up.  The reason behind it is because I have gone to the range and shot a few different guns and really like the Glock 22.  So if I get the 22 the mags will fit into the 27 if there was ever a situation.



Sounds good, I hope all the info I tossed at you helped!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> 10 mm cost too much and is not easy to come by, 9mm if your going with a auto. The wheel gun is good for two things.
> 
> 1. It can be used in belly to belly and will work. (with an auto the slide comes out of lock up, and no bang-bang)
> 
> 2. If you have a boo-boo, you don't have to pick up the brass. You can simply find the nearest lake :)



Yeah, body taps don't work so well with an auto, unless it's sporting a sound suppressor. 

As for #2.......................................Uhh, yeah, the lake and throw it real far. :confused:


----------



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> As for #2.......................................Uhh, yeah, the lake and throw it real far. :confused:



Thanks for the advise Trooper. LMAO :)


----------

